# Has anyone ever left a sweat spot on your chair from your butt?



## Family Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

You might laugh at the topic, but I'm serious. 

Today I played table tennis with a friend before my class started and it made me real sweaty and hot. After we finished, I walked to my class and sat down. I took my sweatshirt off, but it was still hot. The AC wasn't on in the classroom, so I was stuck in a hot room for 50 minutes. After the lecture ended I got up from my seat and noticed a pretty big sweat spot on my seat from my bum. It was clearly noticeable. I'm scared that people may have noticed and think I'm gross or something. What's worse is that I was in the back row and the only door is in the back of the room. Everyone had to pass my row in order to exit the room and I'm sure people noticed.

Has this happened to you before? Is it normal? I feel soooo embarrassed. :um


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I doubt anyone was looking to see if you left ant butt sweat  

Tbh it was probably unnoticeable to others..


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

I've left sweat spots on my pants but I can't recall any instances where it was left on the chair. I don't think anyone noticed your chair. When people leave the classroom they are mostly preoccupied with the next tasks on their to do list. In my university people can't wait to get out of class - they pack up five to seven minutes early while lecture is going on (can be noisy and hard to hear what's being said).


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes and left one the size of a pool during a summer exam while with virus, which I had to tip onto floor. I didn't care.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Nope lol, but like cam1 said I'm sure nobody noticed or acknowledged it


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Only on those stupid plastic chairs they have in schools.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes! Since I tend to sweat when nervous, this happens to me A LOT. Cripes, I always seemed to end up drenched by the end of every appointment with my former psychologist, every time I got up to leave I'd surreptitiously glance at the seat to see if I left a big wet mark behind me. What's even worse is that my pants would often be soaked too, that's how much I'd sweat. I always worried people would think I was peeing myself! ;_;

If I notice I'm sweating I'll always kind of glance at the seat after I leave it, and discreetly swipe my hand/arm across my backside to check to see how bad it is...ugh. Good thing I wear long loose shirts.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

no i wish my butt was that bootylicous


----------



## MissGemmaRogers (Nov 17, 2011)

Hahaha happens to me ALL the time. It is embarassing but most people wouldnt notice.


----------



## ToucanSam (Mar 22, 2012)

wouldn't that mean that there was a corresponding one on the back of your pants?? That's the one I'd be worried about.


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

In high school, I once sat on bubble gum and got the nickname "bubble butt" for the rest of the day. That was embarrassing. 
But seriously, I'm fairly certain nobody noticed or cared


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have one right now. Justw alked up a steep *** hilla nd lifted. Also hapens when I play basketball. IF i play a couple game sin a row and then take a break and sit down I can leave a fats weats tain on the floor haha. EEEWWWWW


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, I have some advice on this topic. Simply apply the swivel maneuver prior to lifting your buttocks off of the chair. The swivel maneuver is very easy to do and very discrete. All you need to do is slide ever so slightly in a horizontal fashion so as to wipe the sweat away; or apply a simple variation, my personal favorite, the 90 degree swivel, just like you are turning to the side to remove yourself from the chair. Sweat spots left on chairs will be a thing of the past!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I may have left a period spot once or twice. A couple times on beds that did not belong to me. :tiptoe


----------



## lilnostalgiclove (Oct 4, 2012)

Wurli said:


> Guys, I have some advice on this topic. Simply apply the swivel maneuver prior to lifting your buttocks off of the chair. The swivel maneuver is very easy to do and very discrete. All you need to do is slide ever so slightly in a horizontal fashion so as to wipe the sweat away; or apply a simple variation, my personal favorite, the 90 degree swivel, just like you are turning to the side to remove yourself from the chair. Sweat spots left on chairs will be a thing of the past!


This. 
This is simply genius, haha.


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

ah yes back in my highschool days. i used to try and get a certain chair whenever i was going to next class just to avoid that.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Plastic chairs are the bane of any human being with sweat glands...


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

ToucanSam said:


> wouldn't that mean that there was a corresponding one on the back of your pants?? That's the one I'd be worried about.


This.

Swass is the worst.


----------



## Family Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

ToucanSam said:


> wouldn't that mean that there was a corresponding one on the back of your pants?? That's the one I'd be worried about.


:lol

Luckily I wore dark jeans so if there was a spot there, it would have been real hard to tell. At least I wasn't wearing gray or white pants...that would have been so much worse. 



Wurli said:


> Guys, I have some advice on this topic. Simply apply the swivel maneuver prior to lifting your buttocks off of the chair. The swivel maneuver is very easy to do and very discrete. All you need to do is slide ever so slightly in a horizontal fashion so as to wipe the sweat away; or apply a simple variation, my personal favorite, the 90 degree swivel, just like you are turning to the side to remove yourself from the chair. Sweat spots left on chairs will be a thing of the past!


Haha, awesome! If this happens again, I'll be sure to try that.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Wurli, why did I never work that trick out? Clearly you are a man of great sophistication with awesome life skills. Seriously. 8)


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes it used to happen in high school because ppl used to make me so uncomfortable so I used to sweat a lot. don't think anyone noticed tho


----------



## tsuga (Jul 12, 2012)

This is how I mark my territory, to establish dominance over seating resources.


----------



## LO K (Oct 16, 2012)

BOOTY SWEAT


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Reclus said:


> Wurli, why did I never work that trick out? Clearly you are a man of great sophistication with awesome life skills. Seriously. 8)


Why thank you sir, I am quite pleased with my discoveries. Given that I have the ability to sweat profusely and that I practically live in a furnace year-round, I've learned to adapt quite nicely. I've developed and perfected a number of savvy techniques over the years


----------



## Johny bizaro (Aug 6, 2013)

*swamp A++*

In the army its called swamp a++

THough we use snake powder to help make it go away.

remember don't put the snake powder on the poop chute.:roll

Remember put lots of it on. don't be afraid. Its cheap. Might be another brand in the states.:clap


----------



## AstroBoy93 (Dec 21, 2012)

YES, this happens to me a lot. Whenever I left the house, I feel nervous. And when I feel nervous, I sweat. But I taught myself the "swivel maneuver" when I was a kid, so no one ever notices the sweat. I'm always afraid I'll have a sweat stain on my pants, though, and that makes me nervous, which makes me sweat even more. It's an endless loop.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

thats normal xD


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, when I get done running my shorts are usually drenched. I usually sit on a book if I don't shower immediately.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

:lol Yeah on those solid plastic school chairs in the peak of summer.. So embarassing >.< :b


----------



## Anxious2 (Jun 5, 2013)

Unfortunately yeah . I remember it happening a couple of hot days while I was in class, so gross.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh on those tiny stupid plastic chairs I have.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes, I sweat a lot and even more so when I'm nervous and I do notice sweat spots on my seat which makes me even more nervous and I do feel as people notice and I'm always really embarrassed afterwards. I feel gross and disgusting, and I think part of it is because of my size, so I feel like people look at me like a fat sweaty pig.


----------

